
Startup M&A availability bias and what to do about it - icey
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2011/08/startup-ma-availability-bias-and-what-to-do-about-it.html
======
noelsequeira
_You might think that this initial bias wouldn't help much in the end because
the buyer would proceed to evaluate both startups and pick the one they
thought was better. However, the bias isn't easily severable._

Again, I don't have any evidence beyond the anecdotal, but it's not even funny
how critical a role this seemingly tenuous bias can play in large enterprise
sales (where competing vendors offer nearly identical products / services).
Makes a solid case (if you buy into the intuition, that is) for backing up an
aggressive sales strategy with a well rounded marketing effort.

------
kaiyu
I think his idea for the newsletter is awesome. I never considered keeping a
newsletter for potential investors and partnerships. It seems to obvious now
that I think about it, but it's sad that it totally blindsided me. =O

